# VA Health Care benefits



## lascasas (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone using U.S. VA Health Care benefits? If so, how do you access from Mexico? Do you go to one of the U.S. border states to receive care? Do you give them your Mexico address or do you need an address in the states?
Pablo


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As a Vietnam vet I can walk into any VA hospital and turn myself in. There is no way to use those services in Mexico. With US ID (passport) and your military number you should be good to go


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You might try the Foreign Medical Program. I didn't read too much about it. I believe that it is for disabilities received while on active duty and not for disabilities or illnesses received outside of the military. I used it once to get an examination to increase my benefits.


----------

